# VSL Synchron Strings Pro



## Ben (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I'm excited to announce the next generation of sampled string ensembles: Synchron Strings Pro!

Many newly recorded articulations, including different kinds of shorts, detachés with flexible release samples - perfectly matching your performance!
Longs and legatos with an incredible variety in musical expression plus vibrato control with optional release and attack sounds.
Portamento! 
Different dynamics, tremolo, trills, pizzicato, harmonics, and even a great selection of ponticello articulations!
Detailed samples, authentic note transitions from real-life performances, variations and flexibility - these strings will perform almost everything that you throw at them 
(Hint: If you like the sound of the BBO: Lyra and Musca, you will love the sound of these as well.)

As always, Synchron Strings Pro was recorded with many mic positions and comes with great mixer presets, to give you full flexibility with your string sound.

Check out the demos here! (Walkthroughs coming soon!)

Standard Library: 295 € (reg: 445€)
Full Library: 520 € (reg: 740€)

And if you own the Synchron Strings I you will get these for just 145 € / 250 €.

All the best from Austria,
Ben


(On a personal note: I'm currently on vacation and therefore I'm not able to answer your questions as quick as usual. I'll try to check this thread at least once a day, but if you need a quick answer feel free to contact my colleagues at [email protected] or visit our forum (you can create an account for free).
Now, back to climbing the alps! )


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks and you enjoy that holiday Ben! Well deserved one too! You’ve been busy around here and extremely helpful ❤


----------



## Ben (Sep 23, 2020)

Many thanks @doctoremmet !


----------



## holywilly (Sep 23, 2020)

Whenever the crossgrade price shows on my page, I’ll get it! Bravo VSL!


----------



## JEPA (Sep 23, 2020)

Congrats on the new Strings Pro Library, it sounds amazing! Just listened to all demos and I've thought about one word: Excellent!


----------



## Markrs (Sep 23, 2020)

@Ben is this a replacement for synchron Strings I or an add on. The reason I ask is that synchron Strings I has more sampled content and still costs more than this does


----------



## method1 (Sep 23, 2020)

Markrs said:


> @Ben is this a replacement for synchron Strings I or an add on. The reason I ask is that synchron Strings I has more sampled content and still costs more than this does



It's a separate add-on.


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 23, 2020)

I absolutely applaud this release! Still, it also raises some questions in relation to Synchron Strings I. I like most of the demos and the inclusion of portamento (although it is overused in the first demo). The new short notes are just what I had hoped for! I hope they were recorded with enough detail (dynamic layers).

File size on Pro is half while there are a lot more articulation. That probably means a cutting down on velocity layers and maybe only whole tone sampling? I would like to be able to exactly compare the two regarding those specs. Synchron Strings I is very accurate regarding those specs on the website. SS Pro is missing those specs as far as I can see.

And for all the articulations that are available in both versions, it would be great to know, if some of them have been re-recorded.

Also, since both libraries are rather large, will you be able to delete unwanted articulations in was you own both? E.g., I might not need a limited staccato patch from Pro, which is the same sample but more velocity layers on SS I

I think the naming of those two libraries is a little odd ... IMO it would have been better to consider a SS I light version (with less dynamic layers and lower price) and add a SS II with those new articulations without content from SS I. Now, it is a little complicated to understand, what you get with Pro, when you already have SS I. And the "pro" label looks a little bit overused in 2020, anyway, doesn't it? 
But I suppose, the 8 dynamic layers have been considered a mistake and all further volumes will take the detail down a notch ... I actually hope not, as those 8 velocity layers (or at least somewhere around 6) are worth it IMO! There were other reasons for SS I not quite succeeding.

Anyway, congrats on this release and thanks for the reasonable upgrade offer!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 23, 2020)

Wow. They absolutely listened. A lot of the criticisms of the first library were directly addressed here, in addition to many other improvements.

@Ben How does it work when you have both libraries installed? Do we still need to keep the patches of the original SyS I? If so, are there presets that include patches of both libraries?
Perhaps a list of re-used patches could be provided so that we don't need to have the same stuff twice in our templates?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Wow. They absolutely listened. A lot of the criticisms of the first library were directly addressed here, in addition to many other improvements.
> 
> @Ben How does it work when you have both libraries installed? Do we still need to keep the patches of the original SyS I? If so, are there presets that include patches of both libraries?
> Perhaps a list of re-used patches could be provided so that we don't need to have the same stuff twice in our templates?


Ben’s climbing mountains; he’s on holiday


----------



## Beans (Sep 23, 2020)

I appreciate that the introductory price runs longer than a month!


----------



## Piotrek K. (Sep 23, 2020)

Even though I've sold my copy of SS1 this looks and sounds very, very good. Clean, spacious, detailed, a lot of articulation (real ones I hope!). Looks like all I expected SS1 to be. Damn. What now? :D


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 23, 2020)

Listened to all the demos, sounds stellar. And for less than CSS !! There must be less dynamic layers here, but I'm sure they did their homework on what was needed. The release-sample technology is again awesome with so much musicality, and the varied attacks is great also.

Anyway, I'm back into VSL string-wise, and it feels good !!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 23, 2020)

Alas, with all the BBO stuff being released every month, the wallet can't keep up. Those generous introductory prices will be lost forever.


----------



## holywilly (Sep 23, 2020)

What exactly is the crossgrade price?

I own Synchron Strings I full, my price for the Pro version is 270 Euro. However, I saw this quote at the bottom of the product page:

Special Crossgrade Price for registered users of Synchron Strings I*:Std. €145 / Full €250


----------



## Wake (Sep 23, 2020)

Is this a standalone product? Or an extension of the base Synchron Strings library?

And as a newbie to the platform, what are the mic choices for the standard version?
The sample content tab doesn't show that information, neither do the first couple of videos.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 23, 2020)

Wake said:


> Is this a standalone product? Or an extension of the base Synchron Strings library?


I think this is the question a lot of us are asking. No answer so far


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

Wake said:


> Is this a standalone product? Or an extension of the base Synchron Strings library?
> 
> And as a newbie to the platform, what are the mic choices for the standard version?
> The sample content tab doesn't show that information, neither do the first couple of videos.


It is a standalone product - yes.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 23, 2020)

Is it just me or do these genuinely sound better than just about any other VSL strings? They still sound more orchestral and less cinematic than other devs, in classic VSL fashion, but they sound very expressive and the molto vibrato samples sound tasteful in an expressive performance while still perfectly capable in a more schmaltzy arrangement. Flautando and sul pont legatos are tempting too and they're so often overlooked


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It is a standalone product - yes.





Markrs said:


> I think this is the question a lot of us are asking. No answer so far


Really? Okay, then I must have completely misunderstood?


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It is a standalone product - yes.


It seems like a combination of the two. I'd call it a supplemental library that offers some things the other does not, but which can stand on its own too.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> It seems like a combination of the two. I'd call it a supplemental library that offers some things the other does not, but which can stand on its own too.


What would one miss if one were to get this as a first VSL library? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Markrs (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Really? Okay, then I must have completely misunderstood?


Sorry @doctoremmet i missed your reply.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 23, 2020)

At 1:40 in the introduction video, they say that a few articulations were taken from Synchron Strings 1. I guess the sample content of those articulations is just duplicated in the new package, so you don't need both libraries together.


----------



## Beans (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Really? Okay, then I must have completely misunderstood?



The articulations look pretty comprehensive for the price. Seems like a standalone alternative more than a companion.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Sorry @doctoremmet i missed your reply.


I felt this was like a standalone separate strings library... which it kind of is I guess... but I am wondering what would be “missing” from it. Special articulations? Or plain vanilla ones?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

Beans said:


> The articulations look pretty comprehensive for the price. Seems like a standalone alternative more than a companion.


Which was my sentiment exactly...


----------



## Markrs (Sep 23, 2020)

Confusing thing is that is had substantial less sample content and cheaper than synchron Strings I


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Tricky thing is that is had substantial less sample content that synchron Strings I


Yes, but that can mean less velocity layers or less articulations or less mic positions... any number of “less” factors which I may care slightly less about than most...


----------



## Markrs (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes, but that can mean less velocity layers or less articulations or less mic positions... any number of “less” factors which I may care slightly less about than most...


Very true, be good to know what those differences are though


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Sep 23, 2020)

And dont they do a 30 day refund on most of their products if your not happy....?


----------



## Beans (Sep 23, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> And dont they do a 30 day refund on most of their products if your not happy....?



Modified this year to 14 days, but yes. And in my experience, it's about as hassle free as you can get.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes, but that can mean less velocity layers or less articulations or less mic positions... any number of “less” factors which I may care slightly less about than most...


The microphone positions are laid out pretty clearly on the product page. The only thing not as clear would be velocity layers. But did you know that I'm an annoying know-it-all who likes doing some digging?






SYNCHRON Strings Pro | VSL - Instruments







www.vsl.info


----------



## Salorom (Sep 23, 2020)

Lo and behold, the actual Synchron Strings I. All is forgiven.

Congratulations VSL, you did listen


----------



## JonS (Sep 23, 2020)

I am not exactly sure what is or is not included from Synchron Strings I. I am installing Synchron Strings Pro right now and will compare with BBO: Lyra & Musca as I can't with Strings I. Synchron Strings Pro is less than half the size of Strings I so I am assuming whatever is included from Strings I is a reduced/condensed version. I have no clue...

Synchron Strings Pro sounds beautiful. I got the standard library and it's definitely a keeper!! Very happy with this title. I have no idea how many velocity layers each patch has. Hopefully they post this info at some point. Now I am installing the full library too. Drum roll...

Can't get over how many mic mixes one has to shape the sound, WOW!!! I definitely recommend Synchron Strings Pro Full Library if one can afford it, especially during the intro period. Nicely done, VSL!!


----------



## Ben (Sep 23, 2020)

Markrs said:


> @Ben is this a replacement for synchron Strings I or an add on. The reason I ask is that synchron Strings I has more sampled content and still costs more than this does


The Synchron Strings I are now on sale as well. These libraries complement each other, and because some articulations from the Synchron Strings I are included in the Synchron Strings Pro as well you will profit from great crossgrade prices.

If you’re new to Synchron Strings, you will be very happy to start with Synchron Strings Pro.
You need more dynamic layers? Well, then Synchron Strings I will be a great addition.



MGdepp said:


> I would like to be able to exactly compare the two regarding those specs. Synchron Strings I is very accurate regarding those specs on the website. SS Pro is missing those specs as far as I can see.


You can find these information in the manual here:





SYNCHRON Strings Pro | VSL - Instruments







www.vsl.info







Jimmy Hellfire said:


> @Ben How does it work when you have both libraries installed? Do we still need to keep the patches of the original SyS I?


If you have used these in old projects / you plan to use these in future I would suggest to keep these. Synchron Strings Pro has mostly new recorded content - we added just some of the articulations from SY Strings I to make it more complete.



holywilly said:


> What exactly is the crossgrade price?
> I own Synchron Strings I full, my price for the Pro version is 270 Euro. However, I saw this quote at the bottom of the product page:
> 
> Special Crossgrade Price for registered users of Synchron Strings I*:Std. €145 / Full €250


It's € 250. Should be corrected now. If you already got it for 270€, please contact our sales team: [email protected]



Wake said:


> Is this a standalone product? Or an extension of the base Synchron Strings library?
> 
> And as a newbie to the platform, what are the mic choices for the standard version?
> The sample content tab doesn't show that information, neither do the first couple of videos.


This is a standalone product 
You will find more information about the mics and placement of these here: https://www.vsl.info/instruments/synchron/strings-pro#standard-extended


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 23, 2020)

I believe this is essentially an improved sychron string 1, improving on the problems it had. I think they have really listened to the issues and all the feedback with synchron string 1 and basically gone back and re done it all to make it what they intended it to originally be!! I'm pretty set on getting this over the next few days.


----------



## Beans (Sep 23, 2020)

Man, I always forget about those instrument manuals. I swear, you need those scrolling across the top of the page in flashing, red text.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 23, 2020)

Can I just install *Synchron Strings Pro*, and not bother using *Synchron Strings I* ?


----------



## holywilly (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks @Ben, bought it! Can’t wait to download and start using it on my new cues!


----------



## Salorom (Sep 23, 2020)

VSL did go from 8 to 2 velocity layers for the long notes, I hope it's enough.
I see there are 4 layers for tremolo articulations, which sounds just about right to me. Why the different amount?

Are the sforzato articulations new recordings? @Ben


----------



## Markrs (Sep 23, 2020)

Ben said:


> The Synchron Strings I are now on sale as well. These libraries complement each other, and because some articulations from the Synchron Strings I are included in the Synchron Strings Pro as well you will profit from great crossgrade prices.
> 
> If you’re new to Synchron Strings, you will be very happy to start with Synchron Strings Pro.
> You need more dynamic layers? Well, then Synchron Strings I will be a great addition.
> ...


Thanks for clearing this up @Ben and all the extra info. Excellent help from you as ever, even whilst you are on holiday!


----------



## AndyP (Sep 23, 2020)

Damn, they sound good. Vibrato control ... harsh shorts ... flautando  ...


----------



## Ben (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> What would one miss if one were to get this as a first VSL library? Asking for a friend...


If you don't own the Synchron Strings I, we recommend to start with the Synchron Strings Pro, our new flagship string library, and get the Synchron Strings I if you need more dynamic layers and/or the different legato articulations included there.
That's also the reason why we decided to not name these "Synchron Strings II" 



Robo Rivard said:


> I guess the sample content of those articulations is just duplicated in the new package, so you don't need both libraries together.


The articulations were re-edited to perfectly match the sound of the Synchron Strings Pro.
But yes, we wanted to deliver you a library that has all essential articulations.



muziksculp said:


> Can I just install *Synchron Strings Pro*, and not bother using *Synchron Strings I* ?


Yes, of course 



Salorom said:


> Are the sforzato articulations new recordings? @Ben


Yes!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

Ben said:


> If you don't own the Synchron Strings I, we recommend to start with the Synchron Strings Pro, our new flagship string library, and get the Synchron Strings I if you need more dynamic layers and/or the different legato articulations included there.
> That's also the reason why we decided to not name these "Synchron Strings II"
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ben. So... Strings Pro Standard, Synchronized WW Standard and some BBO extra woodwind goodness... for less than 750... could be my entry into the Synchron universe?


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks Ben. So... Strings Pro Standard, Synchronized WW Standard and some BBO extra woodwind goodness... for less than 750... could be my entry into the Synchron universe?



The synchronized WW and some of the BBO were my entrance into Synchron player and VSL and I really like it, so this is an absolutely brilliant release by the looks of it!! Its been set a a good price as well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> The synchronized WW and some of the BBO were my entrance into Synchron player and VSL and I really like it, so this is an absolutely brilliant release by the looks of it!! Its been set a a good price as well.


I was tempted to enter when the SE were on sale... but decided to wait. I am a woodwinds nut, and the VSL ones have always sounded gorgeous to my ears. The Synchron Player also looks good. Looks like these strings are right up your alley, yes!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 23, 2020)

OK. Being unhappy with Synchron Strings I, I will be buying the Full version of Synchron String Pro, and saying Bye to Synchron Strings I.

I'm quite confident that VSL got it right this time around with Synch.Strings Pro. 

A Big Thank You to VSL for all the additional articulations of the Synchron Strings Pro edition, and improvements to the original content of Synchron Strings I, that they included in the Pro version.


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I was tempted to enter when the SE were on sale... but decided to wait. I am a woodwinds nut, and the VSL ones have always sounded gorgeous to my ears. The Synchron Player also looks good. Looks like these strings are right up your alley, yes!



I really like the Synchron player. Probably my favourite player. Its stable, runs really well, allows for lots of control and looks great!! VSL woodwinds are really nice, so these strings are definitely something I'm interested in getting.


----------



## Ben (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> could be my entry into the Synchron universe?


I hope so  

I really enjoyed testing these strings in the last two weeks.
My personal favorite: The regular legato of the Cellos in the high registers.
Also the "Espressivo p" articulation sounds so emotional, and all I have to do is press one key...


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 23, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> OK. Being unhappy with Synchron Strings I, I will be buying the Full version of Synchron String Pro, and saying Bye to Synchron Strings I.
> 
> I'm quite confident that VSL got it right this time around with Synch.Strings Pro.
> 
> A Big Thank You to VSL for all the additional articulations of the Synchron Strings Pro edition, and improvements to the original content of Synchron Strings I, that they included in the Pro version.



I'm pretty new to VSL and I was reluctant to get Synchron Strings 1 due to the issues I had read and missing articulations but Synchron Strings Pro seems to have resolved all these issues!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Sep 23, 2020)

Got the standard-crossgrade right now - download is on fire. THX for the crossgrade possibilities VSL ❤

I have to check if I really need SSI still on my drive right now as a beginner on string-arranging. Would safe me over 120GB 😱


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

So let’s say I wanted to enter this great Austrian universe...

1. Strings: Synchron Strings Pro
2. WW: Synchron-ized Woodwinds
3. (BBO) Brass: ...... ?
4. (BBO) Perc: ...... ?

Any ideas / suggestions for “plain vanilla” mainly orchestral instruments/ensembles? Probably BBO ones, $ wise... ?


----------



## Beans (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> So let’s say I wanted to enter this great Austrian universe...



I've really enjoyed the BBO percussion so far (Phoenix, Quasar, and Dorado for me). I'm not interested in the riffs products. I felt that Fornax was really cool, but it was money saved to put elsewhere.

EDIT: For more clarification, I love the room sound, but sometimes, it can be difficult to blend Synchron libraries with others without some really solid glue reverb. Since I've enjoyed the BBO percussion so much, I've started reaching for some of my dry libraries and close mics to match to Synchron, rather than drowning Synchron.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> So let’s say I wanted to enter this great Austrian universe...
> 
> 1. Strings: Synchron Strings Pro
> 2. WW: Synchron-ized Woodwinds
> ...


Just when you thought you where out, they pull you back in.

Once started, there is no escape.


----------



## method1 (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> So let’s say I wanted to enter this great Austrian universe...
> 
> 1. Strings: Synchron Strings Pro
> 2. WW: Synchron-ized Woodwinds
> ...



For brass Hercules & Jupiter are def worth snagging, I also like Dorado & Phoenix on the Perc side.
Orion pairs very nicely with SYZ'd Woodwinds. 


As a side note, SYS1 is really massively underrated


----------



## ngineer (Sep 23, 2020)

Man, these sound good!
Going to have to talk to Santa about these!
Oh that’s right...hello AmEx!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Sep 23, 2020)

Oh, now I can upgrade to the full-version for only 75€ is it worth? Cant find the a direct comparison of standard and full edition...

[EDIT] Found it - dont need the other mic-positions


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks Ben. So... Strings Pro Standard, Synchronized WW Standard and some BBO extra woodwind goodness... for less than 750... could be my entry into the Synchron universe?


DOn't forget BBO Brass...they're awesome!


----------



## ngineer (Sep 23, 2020)

Ben said:


> (Now, back to climbing the alps! )



@Ben, enjoy! And use those opposable thumbs for climbing instead of replying to threads! 

Also, who else votes for @Ben’s alpine footage with a soundtrack from SynS Pro by @Ben or Guy Bacos?


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes Ben, post photos from the Alps as you write from your portaledge


----------



## Ben (Sep 23, 2020)

ngineer said:


> @Ben, enjoy! And use those opposable thumbs for climbing instead of replying to threads! @Ben or Guy Bacos?


Well, I would take a picture right now, but it's already completely dark outside 



wcreed51 said:


> Yes Ben, post photos from the Alps as you write from your portaledge


Not that exciting, "just" a nice apartment at 1600m with my notebook


----------



## Noeticus (Sep 23, 2020)

Ben,

Congratulations on all fronts.

This is another great library!!!

Guy Bacos is a GENIUS!

And, Paul Kopf has a voice of gold!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 23, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> At 1:40 in the introduction video, they say that a few articulations were taken from Synchron Strings 1. I guess the sample content of those articulations is just duplicated in the new package, so you don't need both libraries together.


For those of us who are low on SSD space and own synchron strings 1, is it possible to only install what is new?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> For those of us who are low on SSD space and own synchron strings 1, is it possible to only install what is new?


Most of it IS new IIRC


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Most of it IS new IIRC


Key word is “most“ so I think my question is still valid?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 23, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> Key word is “most“


Agreed


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 23, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> For those of us who are low on SSD space and own synchron strings 1, is it possible to only install what is new?


No. I read somewhere VSL has a new save format or something, so you have to download all of Synchron Strings Pro.

Edit:
*Vienna Synchron Player - FAQ*
*Do I really need to download the entire sample content again to work with the Synchron Player?*
Yes. We have converted the sample content to a new format for improved performance. You will find short instructions on the download and installation process in the column to the left in MyDownloads/*Synchron Library Downloads *and step-by-step instructions in the *Download Manager Manual*.






SYNCHRON STRINGS PRO - Vienna Symphonic Library


Synchron Strings Pro represents the next generation of sampled string ensembles, fusing artistic expression, a wealth of detailed articulations, natural note transitions and sonic excellence within a resource-friendly, easy-to-use product.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 23, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> Key word is “most.” Unfortunately even a gig or two matters
> [/QUO





hbjdk said:


> No. I read somewhere VSL has a new save format or something, so you have to download all of Synchron Strings Pro.
> 
> Edit:
> *Vienna Synchron Player - FAQ*
> ...


Yeah, I understand that the old VI and new Synchron players use different formats, but I’m specifically referring to just Synchron version of Strings I & Strings Pro.

I’m going to guess VSL feel its too confusing or could lead to user error when installing so the answer will probably be no, but they have listened to user feedback in the past so who knows. All I know is every gig counts, at least on my almost full SSD’s, so having the option to not install duplicate samples would be great!  Better yet, maybe the installer can do this automatically based on your directory information...


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 23, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> Yeah, I understand that the old VI and new Synchron players use different formats, but I’m specifically referring to just Synchron version of Strings I & Strings Pro.
> 
> I’m going to guess VSL feel its too confusing or could lead to user error when installing so the answer will probably be no, but they have listened to user feedback in the past so who knows. All I know is every gig counts, at least on my almost full SSD’s.


Ah sorry, I misunderstood - the FAQ is on the Synchron Strings Pro page, so I assumed the text was about the library. But I do see now that it’s about the Synchron Player.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 23, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> Yeah, I understand that the old VI and new Synchron players use different formats, but I’m specifically referring to just Synchron version of Strings I & Strings Pro.
> 
> I’m going to guess VSL feel its too confusing or could lead to user error when installing so the answer will probably be no, but they have listened to user feedback in the past so who knows. All I know is every gig counts, at least on my almost full SSD’s, so having the option to not install duplicate samples would be great!  Better yet, maybe the installer can do this automatically based on your directory information...


I'd imagine it would actually take a lot more scripting to make the libraries compatible that way.


----------



## artomatic (Sep 23, 2020)

To me, it still sounds thin and and synthetic in some passages, reminiscent of the original release.
Unfortunately it's a no for me. Again.


----------



## muzark (Sep 23, 2020)

I have watched the videos and the SY Strings Pro does sound different compared to SY Strings 1. Legato always matters in strings libraries. This time it sounds pretty much right and I will consider to get this library.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Sep 23, 2020)

artomatic said:


> sounds thin and and synthetic in some passages



Cello line sounds synthy here:



....and then again the cello melody at 8:04 sounds lumpy. Especially that Ab in bar 182.


----------



## Arbee (Sep 24, 2020)

I listened with great anticipation but sadly still not convinced (esp legato). The original VI series plus MIR still has fewer compromises and greater flexibilty for my taste.


----------



## pmountford (Sep 24, 2020)

Well I thought I was all 'strung' out but I'm pleased VSL obviously listened to their customers. I skipped Synchron Strings 1 but this sounds like a complete strings package I shall be picking up.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 24, 2020)

What's the name of the "Syncron Strings Pro Standard" entry on the eLicenser?

I can load the Synchron Strings Pro patches so licensing and installing was probably ok. 
I can find "SY Strings I" and a lot of other VSL libraries in the eLicenser app but no "SY Strings Pro". 

I have a four dongles and want to make sure that I have the expensive licenses together on the same dongle with the Vienna Protection Plan.


----------



## JonS (Sep 24, 2020)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Cello line sounds synthy here:
> 
> 
> 
> ....and then again the cello melody at 8:04 sounds lumpy. Especially that Ab in bar 182.



Did you endorse this product get a free license and now complain about it?


----------



## Ben (Sep 24, 2020)

Saxer said:


> What's the name of the "Syncron Strings Pro Standard" entry on the eLicenser?
> 
> I can load the Synchron Strings Pro patches so licensing and installing was probably ok.
> I can find "SY Strings I" and a lot of other VSL libraries in the eLicenser app but no "SY Strings Pro".
> ...


Make sure to update elicenser, so you have the latest database.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 24, 2020)

Ben said:


> Make sure to update elicenser, so you have the latest database.


That did it! Now I could see Synchron Strings Pro and transfer it to the right dongle.

Thanks!


----------



## barteredbride (Sep 24, 2020)

I´m a bit late to the Synchron Strings party... were their some ´problems´ with Synchron Strings 1?


----------



## rottoy (Sep 24, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> I´m a bit late to the Synchron Strings party... were their some ´problems´ with Synchron Strings 1?


A lot of people complained about the synthy timbre, I among them.
It just didn't bring anything exciting to a market saturated with string libraries, 
the impressive amount of sample content notwithstanding.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 24, 2020)

Can't say I agree with the "synthy timbre". I thought the original SyS I had some of the most realistic - and cleanest - sounding string samples to date. It was more the technical side, along with some odd design decisions, that I had some issues with.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 24, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Can't say I agree with the "synthy timbre". I thought the original SyS I had some of the most realistic - and cleanest - sounding string samples to date. It was more the technical side, along with some odd design decisions, that I had some issues with.


I really liked what I heard from the SyS shorts, they had a ton of life and were beautifully performed and recorded. It was more the longs that I thought sounded lifeless and borderline synthy to me.


----------



## barteredbride (Sep 24, 2020)

rottoy said:


> I really liked what I heard from the SyS shorts, they had a ton of life and were beautifully performed and recorded. It was more the longs that I thought sounded lifeless and borderline synthy to me.


OK thanks for the replies!


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Sep 24, 2020)

JonS said:


> Did you endorse this product get a free license and now complain about it?



That is the recording from Jurassic Park the movie.


----------



## holywilly (Sep 24, 2020)

The best part of VSL’s sales is the 14 days return policy, I have bought and return many VSL libraries, I keep the ones that suite my workflow and writing style. Audio demos are very hard to judge, every composer has different ways using the library, and most importantly, mixing.

So far I’m very happy with both SS1 and SS Pro, now my SS has the articulations that match with my Dimension Strings presets (I layering both in my mock-ups). Now I’m all set with strings, time to start writing new cues.


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 24, 2020)

@Stephen Limbaugh: impressive credits you got there ... Are you gonna use SS Pro on the upcoming “The Plot against the President”? I bet it would have been useful on “Hoaxed” (which is mentioned in your testimonial on the VSL web site)! But in 2019 there was only SS 1 available, so, you probably had to get along with that. Right?


----------



## JonS (Sep 24, 2020)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> That is the recording from Jurassic Park the movie.


Ah !! Thanks for clarity, Stephen  I hope you keep playing more Rachmaninov, specifically Piano Concertos No. 1-4.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 24, 2020)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> That is the recording from Jurassic Park the movie.


Wasn't it the first time *N* was used for these recordings?


----------



## RSK (Sep 24, 2020)

Bought it. My first impression is very favorable. This, combined with the strings in the SE's, probably covers everything I need.

The vibrato control alone seems worth the intro price.


----------



## RSK (Sep 24, 2020)

rottoy said:


> A lot of people complained about the synthy timbre, I among them.



This is something I've noticed in most string libraries, Spitfire's Albion series first and foremost. Usually goes away with a little EQ and some carefully thought out dynamics.


----------



## JonS (Sep 24, 2020)

I wonder if now there will be an entire Pro line with fewer velocity layers, and if there is then is that good or bad? Clearly, VSL is trying to address the complaints made about Synchron Strings I, but I think they went too far the other direction. I bought Synchron Strings Pro Full and it sounds good, but it is definitely missing the expressiveness of having more velocity layers. Three would have been less than ideal for me, but two seems way too few when I play it. Sometimes there is no difference between CC1 and CC11 because they are not enough velocity layers, to me that's a problem. Strings Pro sounds good, but it's definitely missing the necessary expressiveness to be called Pro. Yes, it has a ton of mic mixes and lots of articulations, but the missing velocity layers presents a problem. Personally, I did not need some of these presets to be quite so small in size given how there are only two velocity layers. I would have much preferred 4-5 for Strings Pro and then 6-9 for Strings I is fine, though they ought to go back into Strings I and redo or rerecord the legatos. 

If they simply would allow people to turn off certain velocity layers then that automatically reduces the file size of that preset/patch so users with less RAM can have a more functional experience. What they should have done is redo & simply update Synchron Strings I, fix the legatos or include the new kinds of legatos as alternate choices with the old ones, add the latest articulations and new recordings, and also give users the ability to turn on and off any velocity layers they want, this solves all the problems without coming out with a new Pro product line. Another nice feature in OT's SINE is to combine your favorite mic mixes into a new mix to also reduce and optimize file size. Given the cat is out of the bag, I wonder if this affects the entire future structure of the Synchron line or will this just be a one-off situation addressing Strings I? VSL may not even know the answer to that question yet as they may want to see how the market reacts to this new product. Something tells me Pro is here to stay and way down the road SE will arrive too. Again, I don't know if this is good or bad. I do like Synchron Strings Pro Full, but wish it had more velocity layers.


----------



## Salorom (Sep 24, 2020)

I agree, 9 layers were too much, 2 are too little in my opinion. Also, there are 4 layers for tremolo articulations, which sounds just about right to me. Why not keep the same amount for legato and portamento articulations, that get used a lot more? I hope we will see more layers in an update.

On a separate note, I do think that while SS Pro is a welcome (and much needed) addition, those who already purchased SSI shouldn't have to pay €145 to get what I consider as an update to a library that is now basically rendered useless. SS Pro de facto becomes the only Synchron Strings iteration almost anyone will ever buy. I'm more than ready to pay for such a large amount of additional work, but €145 definitely feels too much. SS Pro is not SSII, it's the new and only Synchron Strings, and I wouldn't be surprised if SSI is discretely removed from the shelves eventually.


----------



## JonS (Sep 24, 2020)

Salorom said:


> I agree, 9 layers were too much, 2 are too little in my opinion. Also, there are 4 layers for tremolo articulations, which sounds just about right to me. Why not keep the same amount for legato and portamento articulations, that get used a lot more? I hope we will see more layers in an update.
> 
> On a separate note, I do think that while SS Pro is a welcome (and much needed) addition, those who already purchased SSI shouldn't have to pay €145 to get what I consider as an update to a library that is now basically rendered useless. SS Pro de facto becomes the only Synchron Strings iteration almost anyone will ever buy. I'm more than ready to pay for such a large amount of additional work, but €145 definitely feels too much. SS Pro is not SSII, it's the new and only Synchron Strings, and I wouldn't be surprised if SSI is discretely removed from the shelves eventually.


Unfortunately, if they were going to do what you suggest then why come out with Synchron Strings Pro at all and not just release an update to Strings I? I think Synchron Strings I may create problems for the future structure of the Synchron line, I hope I am wrong.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 24, 2020)

No chance of them "adding" more layers later-on. That's the hardest part of programming a library.


----------



## Salorom (Sep 24, 2020)

JonS said:


> Unfortunately, if they were going to do what you suggest then why come out with Synchron Strings Pro at all and not just release an update to Strings I? I think Synchron Strings I may create problems for the future structure of the Synchron line, I hope I am wrong.


I was surprised too. It definitely made sense to replace one with the other. Save face, maybe? And the hope that there is still some little money to be made out of SSI, I suppose?


----------



## Salorom (Sep 24, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> No chance of them "adding" more layers later-on. That's the hardest part of programming a library.


Maybe. Too bad, though, it's the one thing that kept me from instantly buying SS Pro.


----------



## Ben (Sep 24, 2020)

"this were too many layers, now it's too few" - > why not simply get your hands on it, try it out yourself and stop comparing numbers, but instead listen to it and then decide if you like the result?


----------



## method1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Salorom said:


> I agree, 9 layers were too much, 2 are too little in my opinion. Also, there are 4 layers for tremolo articulations, which sounds just about right to me. Why not keep the same amount for legato and portamento articulations, that get used a lot more? I hope we will see more layers in an update.
> 
> On a separate note, I do think that while SS Pro is a welcome (and much needed) addition, those who already purchased SSI shouldn't have to pay €145 to get what I consider as an update to a library that is now basically rendered useless. SS Pro de facto becomes the only Synchron Strings iteration almost anyone will ever buy. I'm more than ready to pay for such a large amount of additional work, but €145 definitely feels too much. SS Pro is not SSII, it's the new and only Synchron Strings, and I wouldn't be surprised if SSI is discretely removed from the shelves eventually.



I don't really agree with this assessment, SYS1 is not made "useless" by the additions in pro, I certainly wouldn't want one without the other now that pro is out. Also since its so easy to build custom patches in Synchron Player, layering SYS1 with PRO offers a lot of new possibilities.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 24, 2020)

Ben said:


> "this were too many layers, now it's too few" - > why not simply get your hands on it, try it out yourself and stop comparing numbers, but instead listen to it and then decide if you like the result?



I just had to laugh a bit when I read that. Maybe you guys should have done precisely 3.78 layers, then it would have been perfect. 

This is one of those cases where people theorize too much and get cought up in some sideshow. I found the responsiveness and dynamics of the sustained and legato patches absolutely sufficient and not particularly flat at all. I also actually like having the "very soft" layer as a separate patch as I rarely need the full dynamic range from super soft to balls out within a short phrase or one note. It just means less fumbling around with the CC1 curve.


----------



## Beans (Sep 24, 2020)

Salorom said:


> I agree, 9 layers were too much, 2 are too little in my opinion.



Give it a whirl! 14 day return policy, if purchased through the VSL site. I've used it.


----------



## Salorom (Sep 24, 2020)

Ben said:


> "this were too many layers, now it's too few" - > why not simply get your hands on it, try it out yourself and stop comparing numbers, but instead listen to it and then decide if you like the result?


I will



Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I also actually like having the "very soft" layer as a separate patch as I rarely need the full dynamic range from super soft to balls out within a short phrase or one note. It just means less fumbling around with the CC1 curve.


Fair enough


----------



## Ben (Sep 24, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I just had to laugh a bit when I read that. Maybe you guys should have done precisely 3.78 layers, then it would have been perfect.
> 
> This is one of those cases where people theorize too much and get cought up in some sideshow. I found the responsiveness and dynamics of the sustained and legato patches absolutely sufficient and not particularly flat at all. I also actually like having the "very soft" layer as a separate patch as I rarely need the full dynamic range from super soft to balls out within a short phrase or one note. It just means less fumbling around with the CC1 curve.


Exactly.


----------



## JEPA (Sep 24, 2020)

Ben said:


> "this were too many layers, now it's too few" - > why not simply get your hands on it, try it out yourself and stop comparing numbers, but instead listen to it and then decide if you like the result?


You are totally right. VSL offers what other developers don't, 14 days grace time. I have never complained about one single Library in my life. You take it as it is or not. It may suit your needs or not. I can't imagine the amount of work that is put into it to satisfy the modern composer regarding sound, flexibility, CPU hit, composing time under pressure, realism, end product, etc. The other option is to hire a real orchestra, your choice...


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 24, 2020)

Salorom said:


> I hope we will see more layers in an update


That can only happen if they actually recorded more layers.


----------



## Salorom (Sep 24, 2020)

JEPA said:


> You are totally right. VSL offers what other developers don't, 14 days grace time. I have never complained about one single Library in my life. You take it as it is or not. It may suit your needs or not. I can't imagine the amount of work that is put into it to satisfy the modern composer regarding sound, flexibility, CPU hit, composing time under pressure, realism, end product, etc. The other option is to hire a real orchestra, your choice...


This is VSL we're talking about, or I wouldn't bother to try and push the enveloppe 
That's actually why we're here talking about SS Pro. We simply can't stop being nitpicky just now—uh-uh.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 24, 2020)

JEPA said:


> You are totally right. VSL offers what other developers don't, 14 days grace time. I have never complained about one single Library in my life. You take it as it is or not. It may suit your needs or not. I can't imagine the amount of work that is put into it to satisfy the modern composer regarding sound, flexibility, CPU hit, composing time under pressure, realism, end product, etc. The other option is to hire a real orchestra, your choice...


With regards to CPU hit...I am not so sure that this is such an issue in todays day and age. People that are working on paid gigs can afford faster computers...people that are not probably can't afford VSL.. LOL. I think there should be no compromise to address CPU hit at all...not at the expense of a better product.


----------



## JEPA (Sep 24, 2020)

Salorom said:


> This is VSL we're talking about, or I wouldn't bother to try and push the enveloppe
> That's actually why we're here talking about SS Pro. We simply can't stop being nitpicky just now—uh-uh.


 ...


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Sep 24, 2020)

Is it just me or does synchron string pro sounds thinner than synchron string 1 . I’m loving the Addition articulation But prefer the tone of synchron string 1. You can Really tell the difference when you simply opens up the full string patch and play the long / short articulation side by side . the frequency range some how seems fuller and deeper in synchron string 1. 
but overall is a greaT add on ,maybe just fix the Sound balance between some articulation.but I’ll suggest anyone to buy it 
good job VSL .


----------



## Leo (Sep 24, 2020)

I have this library only first 38 min and now just discovering (after 1.vi) Violas.

I must say this is incredible work VSL!!! Best violas on market.

This pianissimo, flautando longs, detache, shorts FF - outstanding! (also for vi1)
As the former owner of SS1 (reselling) I was a little worried about buying this Pro. 
But just wow! 

p.s.
I'm learning to play the cello (real one) also to understand how strings work and at the same time their style of playing. The expectation of some people as it sounds legato is completely unrealistic.
Usually legato is not played on a single string, but in a few tons all the strings are crossed.
The exception is for example Sul G etc...


----------



## RSK (Sep 24, 2020)

I've been playing this all day and don't see any problem with dynamics. When using Slot X-fade it's simply not an issue.


----------



## Wolf68 (Sep 25, 2020)

any user sound examples yet?


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 25, 2020)

There is a Sample Talk thread that is starting to get some good user demos. This one is particularly nice IMO:




__





Synchron Strings Pro


While I'm personally by no means criticizing SSPro's samples (though the marketing and strategy is... interesting), let's shift this analogy to see where people are coming from. Think about getting a haircut. "Take a little off the top, please." (haircut ensues) "Um, okay, wow... that's a...




vi-control.net


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 25, 2020)

Amateurs like me don't need this, but oh do we wants it.


----------



## Beans (Sep 25, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> With regards to CPU hit...I am not so sure that this is such an issue in todays day and age.



I've found that it can absolutely become an issue still, particularly with pianos.


----------



## marco berco (Sep 26, 2020)

Ben said:


> "this were too many layers, now it's too few" - > why not simply get your hands on it, try it out yourself and stop comparing numbers, but instead listen to it and then decide if you like the result?


I completely agree, there will always be some consumers who will find there is too much layers and some not enough layers, best is to concentrate on the writing, then using what it sounds the best for you. No library is perfect but some are more profesionnal and the new Synchron Series are top notch, even if not giving you 100% of what you expected.


----------



## ka00 (Sep 26, 2020)

Congrats VSL. Picked up the Full package. Much nicer legato than than Synchron Strings I. Just playing around with it.

Can I ask if the pianissimo legato has recorded pianissimo transitions? It sounds like there's a dynamics jump upward during the legato transitions. I suppose there's a knob somewhere to adjust legato volume per articulation?

With the flautando legato, I don't notice this jump in dynamics, but I do notice the transitions are much, much shorter. Not much I can do to adjust that I suppose.


----------



## JonS (Sep 26, 2020)

Ben said:


> Exactly.


I have no clue why people complained so much about Synchron Strings 1. Yes, the legato transitions could be a little more pronounced and I don't see any spiccato or detache articulations, however the short and long articulations sound phenomenal!! The legato articulations sound very good. Synchron Strings 1 has enormous tone and spectacular expressiveness given how many velocity layers and variations there are.

Don't get me wrong, Synchron Strings Pro is a very good product, but the areas where Synchron Strings Pro fall short are expressiveness, which is exactly where Synchron Strings 1 soars. So, owning both products IMHO are exactly the way to go to get the best of both worlds. Personally, I would have preferred if they had included spiccato and detache articulations in Synchron Strings 1 along with a more pronounced legato transition sound as an alternate legato and then simply allowed users to turn off velocity layers if they have limited amounts of RAM in their rig. But for everyone bashing Synchron Strings 1 I think you need to stop listening to social media and really examine that library. 

When I A/B Synchron Strings 1 vs Synchron Strings Pro IMHO I can really notice and hear the advantages in expressiveness and thicker tone in Synchron Strings 1, so I really don't understand why so many people criticized it so vehemously. Of course, we all have different personal tastes so no one product will ever be universally adored by any company, but Synchron Strings 1 is an excellent library.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

JonS said:


> Personally, I would have preferred if they had included spiccato and detache articulations in Synchron Strings 1 along with a more pronounced legato transition sound as an alternate legato and then simply allowed users to turn off velocity layers if they have limited amounts of RAM in their rig


My thought too...Feels like we should have gotten an update to SY1 that included the "better" and new elements from Pro. SY1 is not a cheap library...at full price (most of the time), it's about $650...so to have things missing, then be asked to spend yet another $150 on top of that...makes it an $800 string library...is it worth $800? Not so sure to be honest. As good as it is...that's a lot to shell out for strings alone.


----------



## John Longley (Sep 26, 2020)

Anybody that currently owns both SY1 and SYP feel both are needed, and why?

Second question, anybody successfully using VSL Chamber strings (Synchronized or not) as divisi sections with SY1 or P? Considering picking up all three libraries, but don't want to bother if this scenario doesn't work well. Very little out there about synchronized chamber strings, but the tone does sound similar.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

Beans said:


> I've found that it can absolutely become an issue still, particularly with pianos.


I guess...I have Walker, so lets say I use the 36 velocity layers and a couple of mic options...RAM goes up quite a bit, but how much CPU is being used? Also, if I am using that many layers, then it's for an exposed piece, therefore not really a heavy orchestration anyway...otherwise I can get away with a lighter version that blends in, and save on RAM and I guess CPU. I think the plugins I use, like reverbs and such take up way more CPU that an VI I have.


----------



## method1 (Sep 26, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> My thought too...Feels like we should have gotten an update to SY1 that included the "better" and new elements from Pro. SY1 is not a cheap library...at full price (most of the time), it's about $650...so to have things missing, then be asked to spend yet another $150 on top of that...makes it an $800 string library...is it worth $800? Not so sure to be honest. As good as it is...that's a lot to shell out for strings alone.



Berlin strings is 840 euros, spitfire chamber strings pro is 899 euros, it's not like this is an outlandishly expensive library. I get that you're ambivalent about SYS1 but it's (imo) a really great library, $150 is (imo again) a great price for what you get. Just think of it as a standalone, what else comes close for $150?


----------



## Beans (Sep 26, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I think the plugins I use, like reverbs and such take up way more CPU that an VI I have.



Oh, totally. I was allowed to be dumb with grouping, sends, etc. for many years, due to the relatively basic DAW projects I had. But even I eventually ran into those problems on my i7-8700K, and still have to be cautious with the i9-9900K. But pianos still pose a risk, whether they're deeply sampled/mic'd (VSL) or in earlier stages of programming (Xperimenta Due, before some updates).



method1 said:


> Berlin strings is 840 euros, spitfire chamber strings pro is 899 euros, it's not like this is an outlandishly expensive library. I get that you're ambivalent about SYS1 but it's (imo) a really great library, $150 is (imo again) a great price for what you get. Just think of it as a standalone, what else comes close for $150?



While we're talking about pricy string libraries, Afflatus Chapter 1 is up there. But, this is a SYSP thread so I won't linger. Just agreeing with you that the Synchron prices aren't unheard of in the market.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

method1 said:


> Berlin strings is 840 euros, spitfire chamber strings pro is 899 euros, it's not like this is an outlandishly expensive library. I get that you're ambivalent about SYS1 but it's (imo) a really great library, $150 is (imo again) a great price for what you get. Just think of it as a standalone, what else comes close for $150?


As a standalone I agree, but then what would I need SY1 for? And that price Is only because I have Sy1 already. Also, spitfire chamber strings which I have, is for the pro version which gives you the additional microphones. The standard version of SY pro, only gives you the four mics. Just seems expensive for both.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 26, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> As a standalone I agree, but then what would I need SY1 for? And that price Is only because I have Sy1 already. Also, spitfire chamber strings which I have, is for the pro version which gives you the additional microphones. The standard version of SY pro, only gives you the four mics. Just seems expensive for both.


Is it more or less complicated than buying or not buying BBCSO? I'm asking for a friend...

Seriously: I added the Pro Standard for 150,- to SY1 full. It's a lot of content added to SY1 for the $$. I'd recommend it.


----------



## method1 (Sep 26, 2020)

SYS1 and Pro coexist very nicely and complement each other well.
A couple of people posting here have said as much.

Based on what I've seen you post about SYS1 in the past maybe its just not your cuppa tea.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

Saxer said:


> Is it more or less complicated than buying or not buying BBCSO? I'm asking for a friend...
> 
> Seriously: I added the Pro Standard for 150,- to SY1 full. It's a lot of content added to SY1 for the $$. I'd recommend it.


But from what I heard, the content added is not the continuation of the same product.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

method1 said:


> SYS1 and Pro coexist very nicely and complement each other well.
> A couple of people posting here have said as much.
> 
> Based on what I've seen you post about SYS1 in the past maybe its just not your cuppa tea.


And yet I’m still considering Pro. Lol. Maybe pro is more to my liking. However, it’s not even that I don’t like the library… It’s that I have so many other choices after I got SY1, that I don’t find myself using it anymore. I think that is more the issue Than not liking the library.


----------



## method1 (Sep 26, 2020)

Well there's always the ol' buy-'n-try-b4-buy option from VSL.....


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 26, 2020)

I’m one of the five people in the world who love SY1, IMO SYP is a great add on to it. Sure the naming is silly (this is really Lyra-Musca pro, even the articulation setup matches BBO more) and it makes me sad that we probably won’t see a SY2... That said the loyalty pricing is great, I don’t feel it’s out of line at all.

I think if you get SYP and love it, you might want to consider SY1 as well then because they are a great pair.

Great job on this VSL


----------



## ptram (Sep 26, 2020)

Since you can create your own presets with patches from different libraries, I guess it is easy to add variations to the trees, maybe mixing the lighter longs of the P with the heavier and meatier ones of the S1. If you don't use them in a piece, they don't waste memory.

Paolo


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

Beans said:


> Oh, totally. I was allowed to be dumb with grouping, sends, etc. for many years, due to the relatively basic DAW projects I had. But even I eventually ran into those problems on my i7-8700K, and still have to be cautious with the i9-9900K. But pianos still pose a risk, whether they're deeply sampled/mic'd (VSL) or in earlier stages of programming (Xperimenta Due, before some updates).
> 
> 
> 
> While we're talking about pricy string libraries, Afflatus Chapter 1 is up there. But, this is a SYSP thread so I won't linger. Just agreeing with you that the Synchron prices aren't unheard of in the market.


Was waiting for Afflatus to be brought up.. LOL But not to stray, however, they are far more comprehensive a string library with divisi as well...that it's not really an apples to apples comparison price wise.

And I guess I don't use many pianos to be 100% certain about CPU...but good to know if I do run into those issues. Thanks


----------



## JonS (Sep 26, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> I’m one of the five people in the world who love SY1, IMO SYP is a great add on to it. Sure the naming is silly (this is really Lyra-Musca pro, even the articulation setup matches BBO more) and it makes me sad that we probably won’t see a SY2... That said the loyalty pricing is great, I don’t feel it’s out of line at all.
> 
> I think if you get SYP and love it, you might want to consider SY1 as well then because they are a great pair.
> 
> Great job on this VSL


I am sure there will be a Synchron Strings 2 (Con Sordino) and probably a Synchron Strings Pro 2 (Con Sordino) as well. I do not think Synchron Strings 1 is getting discontinued at all. Social Media probably highlights more complaints than it does positivity so I bet there are a lot of satisfied SS1 owners who just don't chime in on all the noise. Yes, I would have preferred the add-ons in SSP simply be added into SS1 instead of being its own library, but it is what it is. I do hope that the additional recordings are added for free into SS1 at some point so that library has all the velocity layers and variations that SSP does not have regarding the new recordings. My guess is that at some point there will be a brand new Synchron Chamber Strings 1 & 2 then new Synchron Dimension Strings 1 & 2 and new Synchron Appassionata Strings 1 & 2 as well. I think VSL is only warming up for the full Synchron line and of course there will be a full compliment of Synchron Brass & Woodwind libraries too followed by Synchron Special Editions. There will probably be at least another 9 BBO titles coming to complete R through Z. And when they can't figure out what to do next with the Synchron line a decade from now they will buy another soundstage and come out with a whole new line of that space or figure out a whole new advanced way to record libraries at Synchron. There is no such thing as a last product for a successful company.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> I think if you get SYP and love it, you might want to consider SY1 as well then because they are a great pair.


But you wouldn't use SY1 legato with Pro legato..it's either or. So basically then you have legato patches in SY1 that are unused. Same with certain shorts then too no? Also, does the legato flautando match that in Sy1 longs patch? Or is it a totally different sound? Mics being the same of course.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 26, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> But you wouldn't use SY1 legato with Pro legato..it's either or. So basically then you have legato patches in SY1 that are unused.



Why not? For example you might have V2 doing something romantic using SYP legato and V1 doing something fast runs using the slurred legato from SY1. 

The difference between the libs are complementary. It’s like being able to ask for another take during recording with a different style. Some of SY1 legatos are playable in a way that’s missing in SYP (run starts have a very detache style attack with dynamics that are not present in SYP). 

I’m just scratching the surface. Jake you said you haven’t spent much time with SY1, you should try writing some music with it, I think you’d enjoy the library.


----------



## method1 (Sep 26, 2020)

I am still using SY1 legato patches, why does it have to be either or?
Each library has some unique tonal qualities, and they blend very well.

@jaketanner the flaut legato tone is very close to the flaut longs in SYS1


----------



## JonS (Sep 26, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> But you wouldn't use SY1 legato with Pro legato..it's either or. So basically then you have legato patches in SY1 that are unused. Same with certain shorts then too no? Also, does the legato flautando match that in Sy1 longs patch? Or is it a totally different sound? Mics being the same of course.


I have both Synchron Strings 1 Full and Synchron Strings Pro Full, both are useful. If I am doing shorts or longs I am probably always using Sy1 and not SSP, but Sy1 does not have Spiccato and Detache articulations at the moment so for those specific shorts I am using SSP since I have no choice. I believe only SSP has Col Legno so one has no choice but to use SSP in that situation at this present time. For legato I think both Sy1 and SSP are good, I would not only use SSP's newer legato since the overall tone, thickness of timbre and expressiveness of Sy1 IMHO is simply substantially better than the sound of SSP. I think people forget that Sy1 has the Cantabile and Legato Slur articulations, so it's not like the legato in Sy1 is somehow subpar or unusable, that's just not true IMHO. If I was only allowed to buy one of these two libraries I would always choose Synchron Strings 1 over SSP, but that's my personal opinion. I do not regret buying either library, both are very good. If one has the money, get them both.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

JonS said:


> I am sure there will be a Synchron Strings 2 (Con Sordino) and probably a Synchron Strings Pro 2 (Con Sordino) as well. I do not think Synchron Strings 1 is getting discontinued at all. Social Media probably highlights more complaints than it does positivity so I bet there are a lot of satisfied SS1 owners who just don't chime in on all the noise. Yes, I would have preferred the add-ons in SSP simply be added into SS1 instead of being its own library, but it is what it is. I do hope that the additional recordings are added for free into SS1 at some point so that library has all the velocity layers and variations that SSP does not have regarding the new recordings. My guess is that at some point there will be a brand new Synchron Chamber Strings 1 & 2 then new Synchron Dimension Strings 1 & 2 and new Synchron Appassionata Strings 1 & 2 as well. I think VSL is only warming up for the full Synchron line and of course there will be a full compliment of Synchron Brass & Woodwind libraries too followed by Synchron Special Editions. There will probably be at least another 9 BBO titles coming to complete R through Z. And when they can't figure out what to do next with the Synchron line a decade from now they will buy another soundstage and come out with a whole new line of that space or figure out a whole new advanced way to record libraries at Synchron. There is no such thing as a last product for a successful company.


I think VSL made it clear that they were not going to revisit any of the Synchronized libraries to make them full on Synchron Libraries...I think perhaps add-ons, like we are seeing with the Strings...but libraries like the woodwinds, are pretty complete already. They have all they need I believe to port it all over to "synchronized"...but no new recordings from what I read. They may do a dedicated Synchron brass based off of the BBO brass...that might be a possibility, or they may just add the other instruments into another BBO line...I do have to say that the brass from BBO is quite usable as a main brass library...trumpet, horn and bones...but additional instruments would be very welcomed.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

JonS said:


> I have both Synchron Strings 1 Full and Synchron Strings Pro Full, both are useful. If I am doing shorts or longs I am probably always using Sy1 and not SSP, but Sy1 does not have Spiccato and Detache articulations at the moment so for those specific shorts I am using SSP since I have no choice. I believe only SSP has Col Legno so one has no choice but to use SSP in that situation at this present time. For legato I think both Sy1 and SSP are good, I would not only use SSP's newer legato since the overall tone, thickness of timbre and expressiveness of Sy1 IMHO is simply substantially better than the sound of SSP. I think people forget that Sy1 has the Cantabile and Legato Slur articulations, so it's not like the legato in Sy1 is somehow subpar or unusable, that's just not true IMHO. If I was only allowed to buy one of these two libraries I would always choose Synchron Strings 1 over SSP, but that's my personal opinion. I do not regret buying either library, both are very good. If one has the money, get them both.


If I look at it as $150 to get legato flautando, detaches and few other arts then yes.


----------



## JonS (Sep 26, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I think VSL made it clear that they were not going to revisit any of the Synchronized libraries to make them full on Synchron Libraries...I think perhaps add-ons, like we are seeing with the Strings...but libraries like the woodwinds, are pretty complete already. They have all they need I believe to port it all over to "synchronized"...but no new recordings from what I read. They may do a dedicated Synchron brass based off of the BBO brass...that might be a possibility, or they may just add the other instruments into another BBO line...I do have to say that the brass from BBO is quite usable as a main brass library...trumpet, horn and bones...but additional instruments would be very welcomed.


I was not referring to old recordings or the Synchronized line. I fully expect brand new Chamber Strings recordings called Synchron Chamber Strings 1 & 2 will get released at some point. They may simply use some of the old wordage ie. appassionata and dimension for completely brand new Synchron recordings not Synchronized stuff from 20 years ago.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> Why not? For example you might have V2 doing something romantic using SYP legato and V1 doing something fast runs using the slurred legato from SY1.
> 
> The difference between the libs are complementary. It’s like being able to ask for another take during recording with a different style. Some of SY1 legatos are playable in a way that’s missing in SYP (run starts have a very detache style attack with dynamics that are not present in SYP).
> 
> I’m just scratching the surface. Jake you said you haven’t spent much time with SY1, you should try writing some music with it, I think you’d enjoy the library.


I enjoy it. Just with so many other options I have since I got them, I’m not using them as much as I thought. That’s my real issue. Maybe I’ll get pro anyway.


----------



## muk (Sep 26, 2020)

There won't be a Dimension library recorded at Synchron. It defies the concept of the Dimension libraries. It only works if there is a close mic on every single musician, and no other mics. Thus, there is little room information in the recordings. Makes no sense to rerecord with the same concept in a large hall, as tha hall sound will be undercut by recording with close mics only. 

The Dimension concept, in short: the musicians play together as a group. But each musician is recorded individually with a close mic, with as much separation in the recording from the other players as possible. That way you have control over each player in the library, and yet they blend together as a group when you mix them.


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 26, 2020)

muk said:


> There won't be a Dimension library recorded at Synchron. It defies the concept of the Dimension libraries.


It certainly does! But I could well imagine it very useful to record separate desks - maybe like LASS used to do it.


----------



## JonS (Sep 26, 2020)

muk said:


> There won't be a Dimension library recorded at Synchron. It defies the concept of the Dimension libraries. It only works if there is a close mic on every single musician, and no other mics. Thus, there is little room information in the recordings. Makes no sense to rerecord with the same concept in a large hall, as tha hall sound will be undercut by recording with close mics only.
> 
> The Dimension concept, in short: the musicians play together as a group. But each musician is recorded individually with a close mic, with as much separation in the recording from the other players as possible. That way you have control over each player in the library, and yet they blend together as a group when you mix them.


I say why not have a Synchron Dimension Strings at some point. It may be just a different sound and they could also record a different size orchestra too.


----------



## Ben (Sep 26, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I think VSL made it clear


We did not.

We made nothing of anything of the future clear, except:
There will be more Synchron, BBO and SYNCHRON-ized libraries.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

Ben said:


> We did not.
> 
> We made nothing of anything of the future clear, except:
> There will be more Synchron, BBO and SYNCHRON-ized libraries.


You said in another post that there are to be no more woodwinds recorded. I asked this question specifically if the Synchronized winds was going to be it...and you said yes. So why wouldn't that be the case for other Synchronized libraries?


----------



## Ben (Sep 26, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> You said in another post that there are to be no more woodwinds recorded. I asked this question specifically if the Synchronized winds was going to be it...and you said yes. So why wouldn't that be the case for other Synchronized libraries?


I have never said anything like this.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

Ben said:


> I have never said anything like this.


This is maybe my mistake then. Here is the post I am referring to. 

My question to you: "So you’re saying there will NOT be a true Synchron Winds? Or Brass I suppose because it’s also Synchronized." 

You replied "no". nothing else...just no...so I took it to mean NO...there is NOT going to be a Synchron Winds...I apologize if I misinterpreted this...and all this time I thought it was not happening.


----------



## Ben (Sep 26, 2020)

Link, or it didn't happen


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

Ben said:


> Link, or it didn't happen


))


----------



## Ben (Sep 26, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> ))


Exactly,
To "so you are saying" my answer is still "no", followed by the content of the image.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Sep 26, 2020)

Ben said:


> Exactly,
> To "so you are saying" my answer is still "no", followed by the content of the image.



People’s meme literacy has got to get better. man....


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

Ben said:


> Exactly,
> To "so you are saying" my answer is still "no", followed by the content of the image.


its all good..just confusing. Misunderstood then.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> People’s meme literacy has got to get better. man....


maybe.. LOL I don't pay too much attention to them. Now...if the meme were by itself, sure...but my fault then...so there either will or won't be...LOL got it.


----------



## muk (Sep 26, 2020)

JonS said:


> I say why not have a Synchron Dimension Strings at some point. It may be just a different sound and they could also record a different size orchestra too.



Well of course you are free to hope for it. But it won't happen. People were hoping for Dimension Woodwinds too, not understanding the concept. The concept only works for a group of musicians playing together in unison. Which with woodwinds never happens. How often do you see six bassoons playing in unison in a score?

Again, the concept is to have a group of musicians playing together in unison. And record each musician in such a way as to minimize the bleeding you hear from the other players. A small amount of bleeding will always be there. And that makes all the players blend together when you mix them. But you have to minimize the bleeding as much as possible. Bleeding has to be minimal or you can't control each player individually. If there is too much bleeding and ambience, you have a section patch instead of individual players. Thus, you need to capture as much direct sound from each instrument as possible, and as little ambience as possible. If you don't, the concept of controlling individual players falls apart.

Thus it makes no sense to rerecord Dimension libraries at Synchron Stage. You don't record in a large hall if you have to minimize ambience. It just goes against the concept.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 27, 2020)

I'd say of course they could do some real Synchron Dimension Strings. Several libraries have added a leader mic to the usual tree. Why do 14 violins in Synchron with 14 close mics and also the tree. Close mic's are often used in ambient halls. It would sound different than Dimension on the Silent Stage, but might sound better.

And of course there will be new Brass and Woodwinds. Their current Woodwinds are about 15 years old.

I didn't care for the tone of the Synchron-ized Solo Strings, but the new technology they implemented on those old recordings tell me that new recordings will sound spectacular. And looking forward to new Chamber and Appasionnata Strings!


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2020)

muk said:


> How often do you see six bassoons playing in unison in a score?


Even with an ensemble size of only three: woodwinds don't merge to an ensemble sound like strings and brass do. And after three instruments in unison the result is not a more pleasant sound most of the times like it is with strings or to a limit brass (especially high woodwinds).


----------



## muadgil (Sep 27, 2020)

While you're discussing new libraries and synchronized version etc... 

Ben, do you know if there are plans to release Synchronized Orchestral Strings?


----------



## Salorom (Sep 27, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> I'd say of course they could do some real Synchron Dimension Strings. Several libraries have added a leader mic to the usual tree. Why do 14 violins in Synchron with 14 close mics and also the tree. Close mic's are often used in ambient halls. It would sound different than Dimension on the Silent Stage, but might sound better.


(14xNoisefloor + 14xAmbient Space + 14xReflections)x(5 strings sections) = sorry chief, sound engineer just went MIA


----------



## ptram (Sep 27, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Close mic's are often used in ambient halls.


But aren't spot mics in orchestral recording capturing sections, and not individual instruments? It should be the same as the Close mics in the Synchron libraries (or any other library including close and room mics).

Paolo


----------



## meradium (Sep 27, 2020)

@Ben is there a video that shows how the different mics sound? So far I could not find anything. But maybe I missed it...


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 27, 2020)

Salorom said:


> (14xNoisefloor + 14xAmbient Space + 14xReflections)x(5 strings sections) = sorry chief, sound engineer just went MIA


Isn't that how Dimension Strings was recorded? Wouldn't it be 14 spots + 3 Tree? Spot mic's in an ambient hall have very little room, e.g. the close mic's in Air Studios samples (Spitfire).


----------



## Salorom (Sep 27, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Isn't that how Dimension Strings was recorded? Wouldn't it be 14 spots + 3 Tree? Spot mic's in an ambient hall have very little room, e.g. the close mic's in Air Studios samples (Spitfire).


The _silent _stage allows for a decently clean management of bleed in a compartmentalised recording setup. You can already hear a fair amount of it. Remember the Dimension ensemble is much smaller.

You could never replicate such editing for a larger one, recorded on a proper soundstage that is precisely picked for its rich sound signature. The instruments are all played at the same time, it’s physics


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2020)

muadgil said:


> Ben, do you know if there are plans to release Synchronized Orchestral Strings?


Sorry, no idea. But I can imagine that it will happen some day.


----------



## BeneJ (Sep 27, 2020)

Would articulations from _Synchron Strings I _and _Synchron Strings Pro _both be available in the same instance of the Sychron Player, at the same time, to keyswitch between?

(apologies, I'm not so familiar with the Synchron Player)


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2020)

BeneJ said:


> Would articulations from _Synchron Strings I _and _Synchron Strings Pro _both be available in the same instance of the Sychron Player, at the same time, to keyswitch between?


There is currently no factory preset available doing this, but you can easily do it yourself by drag-n-drop the patches from the patch browser into the player, or opening to instances of the player and copying the slots over via right click on the slot.


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2020)

Here a useful link if you want to customize the preset structure: https://www.vsl.info/manuals/synchron-player/dimension-tree-view


----------



## mikeh-375 (Sep 27, 2020)

@Ben 

Ben, is there going to be an app for synchron?


----------



## daviddln (Sep 27, 2020)

JonS said:


> I say why not have a Synchron Dimension Strings at some point. It may be just a different sound and they could also record a different size orchestra too.



When Synchron Percussion I came out in 2017, Paul made it clear that there would be no Dimension Strings recorded at the Synchron Stage.


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2020)

mikeh-375 said:


> @Ben
> 
> Ben, is there going to be an app for synchron?


It's on the wishlist, but no ETA.


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 27, 2020)

It would be great if VSL (and other developers) released articulation/expression maps along with their products. How about it?


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 27, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> It would be great if VSL (and other developers) released articulation/expression maps along with their products. How about it?



There are expression maps for Cubase for SyS 1 in the VSL downloads. I hope that’ll be the same for SyS Pro at some point


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm a little undecided whether to go for this or not. I was pretty set on it and it does look brilliant and does have a great intro price but I'm half thinking that OPUS is probably going to be coming out quite soon now (I hope) and between BBCSO Pro supplemented with HOS and SCS I probably have enough to cover most needs, especially if OPUS is a great update. Also, does this really provide more than what is already provided by HO, or the BBCSO/SCS, apart from a different timbre of sound and room? I'm just trying to figure out if this is worth getting.

Furthermore, although overall I'm liking the sound of it I'm still a little unconvinced by several things. Some of the demos do sound quite synthetic to me and I'm slightly unconvinced by some things such as the runs. String runs from EWHO and SCS sound more convincing from what I have heard. Regardless of this I do really really like VSL SE series, smart orchestra, Big bang orchestra, Synchronized woods and the Synchron player which are all brilliant!!


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 27, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> There are expression maps for Cubase for SyS 1 in the VSL downloads. I hope that’ll be the same for SyS Pro at some point


Good to know - I have 26 VSL libraries so far, but none come with articulation or expression maps, so I have to reply on Babylon Waves adding them to the to-do list.


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> It would be great if VSL (and other developers) released articulation/expression maps along with their products. How about it?


There are expression maps already available for all other libraries. The maps for Synchron Strings Pro will be ready soon.


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Good to know - I have 26 VSL libraries so far, but none come with articulation or expression maps, so I have to reply on Babylon Waves adding them to the to-do list.


You should check out the download area in MyVSL.


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 28, 2020)

Ben said:


> You should check out the download area in MyVSL.


Thanks Ben,

Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place, but all I could find were 3 Cubase expression maps dating from Oct/Nov 2019 for BBO (but only for Andromeda and the Free one), Epic Orchestra and Smart Orchestra. There was nothing in the other download sections. Should there be maps for the rest of BBO? And for Synchron-ized libraries?

Nothing for Logic either, which I use 90% of the time - it would be great to get articulation maps.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 28, 2020)

There are as many different ways to set the parametres in expression maps, as there are different users, so you'll probably want to make your own anyway.


----------



## Ben (Sep 28, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Thanks Ben,
> 
> Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place, but all I could find were 3 Cubase expression maps dating from Oct/Nov 2019 for BBO (but only for Andromeda and the Free one), Epic Orchestra and Smart Orchestra. There was nothing in the other download sections. Should there be maps for the rest of BBO? And for Synchron-ized libraries?
> 
> Nothing for Logic either, which I use 90% of the time - it would be great to get articulation maps.


Ok, I looked it up and it seems like there are no expression maps for the latest releases available.
My colleague will create some as soon as possible. 
For Synchron Strings Pro the maps will be probably finished during October.


----------



## stigc56 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have talked to Marc from Babylonwaves, and he told me that his is on the job!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 28, 2020)

@Ben

Has anybody told you recently that you're doing a really good job with customer service here on VIC?


----------



## Ben (Sep 28, 2020)

A little off-topic:



wcreed51 said:


> Yes Ben, post photos from the Alps as you write from your portaledge


Sorry, to disappoint you, I have a nice little apartment at 1560m altitude with an amazing view 

It should have been my late summer vacation, but starting from Friday on nature happened:





(~1900m altitude; photo taken a few hours ago. Had to wear multiple layers of clothes - I'm not prepared for that  )


Thank you all for your kind feedback and for just being awesome here in the thread!
I really enjoy the conversations (and thanks to good mobile phone coverage I could also answer a few posts while hiking).

I'm still on vacation for another week and will enjoy the beautiful landscape here.
Meanwhile I hope you are enjoying the Synchron Strings Pro! 

Best, Ben


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 28, 2020)

Wow, that's some snow up there  You got it good Ben. It's only raining down here. Raining miserably.


----------



## pmountford (Sep 28, 2020)

OT @Ben Thanks for sharing the photo with all of that white stuff in it. The penny's dropped as to why I'm starting to put the central heating on in the evenings now...


----------



## Beans (Sep 28, 2020)

What the heck is all that white stuff? Why are you wearing so many clothes?

Note: I live in Florida, United States.


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 28, 2020)

Ah, so it's this week that you'll be doing the Eiger North face?


----------



## Ben (Sep 28, 2020)

Beans said:


> What the heck is all that white stuff? Why are you wearing so many clothes?


Funny thing: I went swimming on Wednesday and got a sunburn. Two days later and we are hiking through snow...


----------



## holywilly (Sep 28, 2020)

BBO: Saturn


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 28, 2020)

Wrong thread I think guys


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Sep 28, 2020)

No, I think it will be BBO: Snow


----------



## holywilly (Sep 28, 2020)

Damn! I set the reminder, and now i just realize it’s the wrong thread.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 28, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Damn! I set the reminder, and now i just realize it’s the wrong thread.



LOL, I gave up and un-watched the contest thread so I was surprised when I saw these here!


----------



## JTB (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi, I would like to know how close the close mic sounds. Is it close enough to be used with MIR pro? And I notice the close mic is mono. Will this give the section a 'bunched up' sound?.


----------



## JonS (Sep 28, 2020)

JTB said:


> Hi, I would like to know how close the close mic sounds. Is it close enough to be used with MIR pro? And I notice the close mic is mono. Will this give the section a 'bunched up' sound?.


VSL does not recommend using Synchron with MIR or MIR pro, however I bet one could definitely use them together. Yes, you can get a dry enough sound IMHO. The problem is that you will probably be turning off a lot of the mic mixes that make Synchron so cool, so one wonders what would be the point of using both.... The Synchronized editions I bet would work much better with MIR and MIR pro than the Synchron libraries since those were based on the silent stage I believe.


----------



## JTB (Sep 28, 2020)

@JonS Thanks for the reply. I only use the VI versions of all VSL libraries so this is a must for me. If SyS Pro cannot closely resemble the silent stage sound then this library will probably not mix very well with my existing VSL VI libraries.

I would like to hear a demo of some short articulations with the close mic only. This way I could compare them to e.g. Dimension Strings shorts so as to determine whether they could take the position of Dimension Strings position inside MIR Pro and still sit well with the other VI libraries.

From the diagram in the SYS Pro manual the close mic is a singular mic placed at the front of the group. I doubt this technique was used when recording e.g. Orchestral Strings at the silent stage.

Bit of a shame that VSL seems to have changed their whole recording philosophy and in doing so have pretty much ditched the MIR Pro concept in the process. Surely it wouldn't be too much to ask that next time they record a library, to set up more close mics for us MIR Pro enthusiasts.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 28, 2020)

I use libraries that weren't recorded in the Silent Stage with MIR all the time even if they aren't perfectly dry. I just turn down the wet level a little bit but it still sounds just fine. The close mic sounds very dry to me. I'd bet it would be quite effective.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 28, 2020)

wcreed51 said:


> Ah, so it's this week that you'll be doing the Eiger North face?




I read that as Elgar's North Face....I thought to myself, I don't think I'm familiar with that one.

Note to self: Need to get new cleaning cloth for glasses....


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 28, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> I read that as Elgar's North Face....I thought to myself, I don't think I'm familiar with that one.
> 
> Note to self: Need to get new cleaning cloth for glasses....


OK BUT ME TOO


----------



## Ben (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Casiquire (Sep 28, 2020)

Ben said:


>



That really is great!


----------



## ka00 (Sep 28, 2020)

Ben said:


>




Very nice. Any chance Christian can tell us which mics he used? Or if not any of the included presets, could we learn any details on the mixing or mics he used?

Thanks


----------



## Christian Heschl (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks to you both!
Concerning the Mics 
I mostly and generally prefer it more close miced to make the sound a bit more crispy to get more textures in the highs. But depends also on the sound and project what is wished from the client.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 30, 2020)

stigc56 said:


> I have talked to Marc from Babylonwaves, and he told me that his is on the job!


You'll receive an update email in a couple of hours. The new version supports Synchron Strings Pro (and also the recent Synchronized Solo Strings) with Cubase expression maps and also Logic articulation sets.


----------



## stigc56 (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi Marc
You are such a friend!
I am finishing my current project with Synchron Strings Pro and manual key switches!!  
It takes forever!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 3, 2020)

Looking forward to my links and registration codes. Bought last night so won't expect them until maybe Monday. Hoping this hotel's wi-fi can handle the load. 

I guess I won't know until installation is done, whether the upgrade from Synchron Strings I Standard to Synchron Strings Pro Full also includes the Full expansion of Synchron Strings I, or whether I'll still need to do that separately.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 3, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Looking forward to my links and registration codes. Bought last night so won't expect them until maybe Monday. Hoping this hotel's wi-fi can handle the load.
> 
> I guess I won't know until installation is done, whether the upgrade from Synchron Strings I Standard to Synchron Strings Pro Full also includes the Full expansion of Synchron Strings I, or whether I'll still need to do that separately.



Synchron Strings Pro is not an upgrade from Strings I. They are separate in the player, downloads, and licenses.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 3, 2020)

It was listed as an upgrade though, not a crossgrade. It seems more logical to call it a crossgrade, if it's a loyalty discount vs. a package completion. Maybe the BS German site lists it as crossgrade; I can check, but I don't know much German.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 3, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> It was listed as an upgrade though, not a crossgrade. It seems more logical to call it a crossgrade, if it's a loyalty discount vs. a package completion. Maybe the BS German site lists it as crossgrade; I can check, but I don't know much German.



Me either.

I bought from BS too, it took A day, but that was during the week,I’m not sure if they work weekends. When it happens you will get an email from both BS and VSL, and the product will be in your VSL account already.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 3, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Looking forward to my links and registration codes. Bought last night so won't expect them until maybe Monday. Hoping this hotel's wi-fi can handle the load.
> 
> I guess I won't know until installation is done, whether the upgrade from Synchron Strings I Standard to Synchron Strings Pro Full also includes the Full expansion of Synchron Strings I, or whether I'll still need to do that separately.



If you also wanted to upgrade from Synchron Strings I standard to the full version, then I think you may have done this the wrong way round.

I think you should have upgraded Synchron Strings I Standard to the Full version first, and then purchased the Synchron Strings Pro Full package afterwards.

I have a feeling you have made this more expensive doing it this way around.

I'd drop an email to Best Service people, who have always been really good sorting these things out.....


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 3, 2020)

Well, I didn't really expect it all for that price, and as the regular Synchron Strings I upgrade to Full from Standard isn't on sale now anyway, there's no rush to complete it. Probably later on they'll have a complete package upgrade available (including FX Strings I, which I own but which would then contribute to that loyalty discount).

I can't work with the material for a while anyway, as my cross-country move in a tiny car meant leaving behind everything except my computer, headphones (not even an audio interface, so I can only work up to 48 kHz directly on the iMac's headphone jack and I usually work at 96 kHz), some clothes, some kitchen stuff, the printer, and one semi-acoustic bass (not even an amp or a woodwind!).

One thing I noticed in the audio demos is that this is an unusually warm string library. Lush and sweet, I might say. Not always what I'll want, but we have Chamber Strings and Appassionata for a different sound, and Synchron Strings seems to more or less replace the old Orchestral Strings package.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 3, 2020)

OK, I just wrote to BS and asked for clarification combined with a cancellation of last night's order so I can do two orders in the correct order, if that is what is needed. This frankly could have been made clearer, and it's also surprising if no all-the-way upgrade package was offered, not for price but for convenience and simplicity. I can't remember if this same confusion arose with Percussion II.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 3, 2020)

The reason I'm pretty sure this is the case is that there doesn't appear to be a 'crossgrade' price from Synchron Strings Pro to Synchron Strings I - just the other way around.

If you buy Synchron Strings Pro Full when you already own Synchron Strings I Standard it costs 370 euro, but when you own Synchron Strings I Full it is 250 euro.



Mark Schmieder said:


> Well, I didn't really expect it all for that price, and as the regular Synchron Strings I upgrade to Full from Standard isn't on sale now anyway, there's no rush to complete it.



Actually, Synchron Strings I is on Special offer, as is the upgrade from Standard to Full, and I'm going to be ordering it shortly.

Like yourself, I can't use it for a week or so, as we are having some work done on the house and everything is completely upside down....


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks, Michael -- it makes more sense now. Sometimes I think this stuff gets confusing because german and English are structurally very different languages.

I studied linguistics a bit, and disagree with the classification of English as a Germanic language; it has elements of that, but I feel it has far more in common with French, Scandinavian languages (which of course are Germanic), Latin, and Greek. It's such a bastardized language, that I never really am surprised when something is lost in translation, and am always in awe of non-native speakers who have flawless spoken and written English.

Anyway, I'm pretty sure that since it's the weekend and the order hasn't been processed yet, that BS will be able to sort things out for me.

I went from famine to feast so money's not really going to be much of an issue now, at the level that it was during six months of my first-ever unemployment in my life. I am hoping that others on the forum are bouncing back as well; things seem to be picking up again.


----------



## Knomes (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi @Ben, do you know if an official single patch unifying Synchron Strings I and Pro will be made?
Like there is with Lyra and Musca in a certain sense. Do you think it could be useful for people owning both products? Thanks!


----------



## Ben (Oct 5, 2020)

Knomes said:


> Hi @Ben, do you know if an official single patch unifying Synchron Strings I and Pro will be made?
> Like there is with Lyra and Musca in a certain sense. Do you think it could be useful for people owning both products? Thanks!


Might be, I will talk to my colleagues this week and catch up to what's going on. 
I'm right now on my way home from my vacation


----------



## John Longley (Oct 7, 2020)

Well, thanks to this thread I just purchased Synchron Strings Pro, and Sync Woodwinds, Sync Dimension Strings I and some Sync Perc just fell into my cart... very expensive thread. Will report back.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2020)

John Longley said:


> Well, thanks to this thread I just purchased Synchron Strings Pro, and Sync Woodwinds, Sync Dimension Strings I and some Sync Perc just fell into my cart... very expensive thread. Will report back.



Congratulations ! That's a nice VSL basket of libraries you picked up. Oh.. and Just wanted to point out that the Woodwinds, and Dimension Strings I are Synchroni-zed libraries, not Synchron libraries, they will hopefully have the true Synchron versions in the future.


----------



## John Longley (Oct 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Congratulations ! That's a nice VSL basket of libraries you picked up. Oh.. and Just wanted to point out that the Woodwinds, and Dimension Strings I are Synchroni-zed libraries, not Synchron libraries, they will hopefully have the true Synchron versions in the future.


Thanks and yes I know re: synchonized, just economy typing. If they do a Synchron Dim strings it would be absolutely massive.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2020)

John Longley said:


> Thanks and yes I know re: synchonized, just economy typing. If they do a Synchron Dim strings it would be absolutely massive.



Yes, I figured it was typing economy. But some readers might get confused. 

Actually, I'm not so sure VSL will be making Synchron Dimension Strings, on the other hand, I'm quite confident they will make Synchron Woodwinds.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 7, 2020)

Super-slow wifi speed at this hotel, but I'm downloading and installing gradually over the course of a week, and my new 4 TB SSD just arrived today.

I think it was stated "somewhere" on this forum within the past year, that the Dimension products don't make sense to re-do as fresh Synchron products. But now we have yet another Synchron Woodwinds product with the latest Big Bang packet, so I think Synchron Woodwinds must be here by Christmas!


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 7, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> so I think Synchron Woodwinds must be here by Christmas!


Wouldn't that be nice! Woodwinds or Brass


----------



## John R Wilson (Oct 7, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Wouldn't that be nice! Woodwinds or Brass



I think they will be doing a synchron woodwinds and synchron brass.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi,

What is the Perfomance Fader labeled 'Marcato' used for ? 

I didn't find any info. about this. 

Any explanation on what it does would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## method1 (Oct 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the Perfomance Fader labeled 'Marcato' used for ?
> 
> ...



It controls the strength of the Marcato attack in the Marcato Trem patch.
It's one of the stacc patches overlaid, and CC3 is basically mixing the staccato into the trem.
I feel like it's a bit subtle, turning up the "Marcato" cell volume on the edit page makes it more pronounced.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2020)

method1 said:


> It controls the strength of the Marcato attack in the Marcato Trem patch.
> It's one of the stacc patches overlaid, and CC3 is basically mixing the staccato into the trem.



Hi method1,

Thank You very much for the explanation. 

Another questions. Where in the Patches do I find the Marcato articulations ? I can't seem to find anything named Marcato.


----------



## method1 (Oct 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi method1,
> 
> Thank You very much for the explanation.
> 
> Another questions. Where in the Patches do I find the Marcato articulations ? I can't seem to find anything named Marcato.



The legatos have marcato patches, in the case of something like the trem marcato preset, a staccato is being overlaid.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2020)

@method1,

OK, got it. Thanks again. This was a bit of a tricky detail to find right away, but having helpful forum members like you to speed the learning process is so nice to have on this forum. 

I tried using the Marcato slider with the Trem. + Stacc. , the effect is subtle, and I think in a busy mix the stac. part won't be that audible. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## enyawg (Oct 9, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> But you wouldn't use SY1 legato with Pro legato..it's either or. So basically then you have legato patches in SY1 that are unused. Same with certain shorts then too no? Also, does the legato flautando match that in Sy1 longs patch? Or is it a totally different sound? Mics being the same of course.


Doesn’t have to match... that’s the beauty of having these wonderful libraries at our fingertips. SY1 & SSP were both recorded in the same hall so maybe they could in fact compliment each 0ther in your legato, flautando and short examples raised. 
And for me the blending issues becomes expotentially more rich in creative opportunities when I’m cinematic/ hybrid composing, over pure classical.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Oct 9, 2020)

Downloading my full edition now. The hotel wifi time estimate is five days.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 9, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Downloading my full edition now. The hotel wifi time estimate is five days.



Congratulations ! 

Very Good Choice. 

So far I'm still discovering, and experimenting with Synchron Strings Pro. It sounds wonderful ! 

I purchased the Full version, but I just installed the Stereo mics, which is a much smaller download, before I proceed to download the remaining mics, surround, ..etc. Which is larger part of the library. So, you could just download the Stereo mics, and use it instead of waiting for the full download. But, I guess you already went ahead with the full download. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 10, 2020)

30 Sec. of Synchron Strings Pro shorts.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 10, 2020)

Jack Weaver said:


> 30 Sec. of Synchron Strings Pro shorts.



Thanks for the demos. Great sounding 30 seconds of shorts. 

I'm loving the shorts in Syn.StrPro. I just started discovering its content, and experimenting with it a bit. I have to still download the surround mic content. I find the use of various mic combinations in this library offers a lot of variety to the sound, great for customizing it to taste, once I have the surround mics installed, my choices will be even more to customize the sound. (This is an Awesome Library) .

Did you use any surround mics in this 30 sec. demo ?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 10, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Did you use any surround mics in this 30 sec. demo ?


Yes, I have the Full version. I didn't use them for all the instruments in this piece, though.

I used the regular close mics for Violins 1. I also added a dollop of a custom setting in Sonsig reverb - hardly any at all - for the Violins close mics.

There is a touch of FabFilter ProQ3 doing some dynamic EQ dips variously in the 2.7-4.5K regions of the instruments.

I like the dynamic range of Synchron Strings Pro. 

.


----------



## Ben (Oct 21, 2020)

This was already shared in the Synchron Strings Pro user-thread, but just in case you missed it here is the latest awesome composition by Guy Bacos: The Summit


----------



## Knomes (Oct 24, 2020)

Ben said:


> Might be, I will talk to my colleagues this week and catch up to what's going on.
> I'm right now on my way home from my vacation




Hi Ben, any news about my question? Thanks!


----------



## Ben (Oct 24, 2020)

Knomes said:


> Hi Ben, any news about my question? Thanks!


Hi Knomes, as far as I know this is not planned. Sorry for not having better news.

There is a lot going on at the moment and we are busy preparing and testing - I hope you will enjoy whats coming in the next weeks and months!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2020)

Ben said:


> There is a lot going on at the moment and we are busy preparing and testing - I hope you will enjoy whats coming in the next weeks and months!



That's very good news, maybe we see something new next month, which is not too far away.


----------



## StefVR (Oct 25, 2020)

Bought this yesterday and just a good advice: if you are on the fence give it try!!!

Turns out this will very likely become my favorite sample library with the best player! And I thought VSL might not be for me.

I am a hobbyist (to have some compensation for being a manager in a huge organization) but got quite a collection already: Spitfire Chamber Strings, Spitfire BBC Orchestra Prof, Audio Imperia Aria and Jaeger, OT Ark1 I like them all but if I would have to choose one I would clearly pick this VSL library!

Also pricing is pretty reasonable with this one in my opinion.


----------



## Frederick (Oct 25, 2020)

StefVR said:


> Bought this yesterday and just a good advice: if you are on the fence give it try!!!
> 
> Turns out this will very likely become my favorite sample library with the best player! And I thought VSL might not be for me.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## JTB (Oct 25, 2020)

I was contemplating getting the standard version for the close mics then using MIR Pro Synchron Stage to blend them with my other VI libraries. Anyone try this already?. 
So I understand that if I download the standard version, like it and decide to go the whole hog, I must then download the full version in it's entirety, correct?


----------



## ptram (Oct 25, 2020)

JTB said:


> I was contemplating getting the standard version for the close mics then using MIR Pro Synchron Stage to blend them with my other VI libraries.



I've been thinking to do the same, even if I'm also thinking that I’m happy with the VI strings libraries I already own. But if you do it, I would suggest to use SSP with their own mics (either the Room Mix or the Decca), and only use MIR for the other sounds. This will contribute to the realism of the whole piece.

Paolo


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 25, 2020)

JTB said:


> I was contemplating getting the standard version for the close mics then using MIR Pro Synchron Stage to blend them with my other VI libraries. Anyone try this already?.
> So I understand that if I download the standard version, like it and decide to go the whole hog, I must then download the full version in it's entirety, correct?



No, you just download the additional mic positions.

If you are upgrading a standard library to full, VSL send you a link just for what is being added.

In addition, each mcirophone position is downloaded as a separate file - and you get the option of deselecting anything you don't want to download. 

Its a powerful and easy to use system.


----------



## JTB (Oct 25, 2020)

I too am happy with the VI string I already own, BUT!!! I need different length detaches and the Synchron player seems to have a better stretching function than the VI player. Guy Bacos demonstrated the different detaches in a demo on the VSL site aptly named 'Decision Tree' and they sound amazing.


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 31, 2020)

I bought it yesterday as my first vsl library. I've been playing with it this morning and testing everything. Usually I find a lot of problems in first playthrough with most libraries. I still couldn't find any with this one. No inconsistency, bumpy legato, random noises, jumping stereo image etc. and it's very light on cpu and ram. All articulations and sections sound great. It even loads faster than kontakt. What kind of witchcraft is this? 
Congrats. I'll be considering to buy more of your libraries in the future.


----------



## pmountford (Oct 31, 2020)

Just incase you need anymore incentive, Best Service have their annual Halloween £20 voucher offer aswell...


----------



## A.N.D.I (Oct 31, 2020)

Is the price for buying the standard library and then upgrading to the full the same as buying the full library directly?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 31, 2020)

On the Synchron stage for me it's the Tree mic's that always sounds best. Just picked up this library and lots of great things about it.


----------



## Frederick (Oct 31, 2020)

A.N.D.I said:


> Is the price for buying the standard library and then upgrading to the full the same as buying the full library directly?


Yes, with one caveat: I think the price difference between the standard and the full library is calculated with the prices as they are on the moment of upgrading.


----------



## A.N.D.I (Oct 31, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Yes, with one caveat: I think the price difference between the standard and the full library is calculated with the prices as they are on the moment of upgrading.


Okay. That does mean: If I buy now the standard library and then the upgrade both during the intro price period, I get the same total price as if I buy the full library during the intro price period. Is that correct?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 31, 2020)

No. You will get it for the difference between the full and the standard library at the time you buy it.

So. say normal price is 500 for standard and 1000 for full. The sale price is 300 for standard and 600 for full.

You buy it on sale for 300. When you want to upgrade the sale is gone. The upgrade price will be the difference between the standard and full prices at the time you order, which in this case would be 500.

VSL do promotions regularly, and you'll usually catch what you want on sale again. I waited a year for Synchronized Appassioate Strings...


----------



## Frederick (Oct 31, 2020)

A.N.D.I said:


> Okay. That does mean: If I buy now the standard library and then the upgrade both during the intro price period, I get the same total price as if I buy the full library during the intro price period. Is that correct?


Yes.


----------



## A.N.D.I (Oct 31, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Yes.


Thanks.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Oct 31, 2020)

I've only gone and bought it, it was the shorts, their variability and the dynamic range overall that did me in.....I'll be able to play it in 3 days according to my download speed..


----------



## hazza (Nov 2, 2020)

So it's offer deadline crunch time today. 

Synchron Strings Pro demos sound lovey, but I'm reading opinions from some that they still prefer Sychron Strings 1. Could anyone summarise the pros/cons of each? Does the lack of velocity layers in SSP matter? I write generally slow-paced expressive stuff, so dynamic realism and quality of tone is paramount (although spiccs, staccs and repeating loure patches will certainly get some use).

Also struggling to understand whether the additional mics in Full will be of use - has anyone found them invaluable? I can't say I've delved into mic options over close/tree/hall in other libs.

Am wondering if I should utilise the 14-day cancelation policy and buy both then cancel one. Do you know if VSL would allow a downgrade from Full to Standard or only a full cancellation?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 2, 2020)

Quite honestly, I'm a lot more happier with SSP than I was with the original library, and I don't see where the latter still has advantages.

The thing with velocity layers is being misunderstood and/or misreported. The standard sus patch of course now has less dynamic layers (because in the old library it was exorbitant to the point of absurdity) and working with it is now easier. It doesn't feature the softest of dynamics - not because the library doesn't offer them, but because they come in separate patches. The idea is to use them according to the musical context, or to create your own crossfades in the Synchron Player the way you need them.

The same goes for legato, where some people get totally hung up on the fact that the legato transition is still very quick, it's hardly audible, etc., while never realizing that there's actually a "soft" legato patch in there for your slow, audible legato needs.

I find the additional mics nice to have, but the backbone of the sound most certainly is the decca tree setup. There's an additional dimension of air and space from the high and surround mics, but at some point, they also come at the cost of some crispness and tightness. YMMV of course - spicc/stacc fans will certainly dial in less of the additional mics, but for slow, long notes, it might be particularly desirable.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Nov 2, 2020)

My first impressions after installation is that there is a good amount of expressive capability available to hand. The GUI is easy to grasp if you know VSL's earlier incarnations. The options for changing the sound are many and I agree with @Jimmy Hellfire above, the legato is fine as are the dynamics.
A great buy for my needs.
I've even managed to do a basic touchOSC file for keyswitches and fader movement too until VSL updates their app.........🤞🤞🤞...hint, hint.


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Quite honestly, I'm a lot more happier with SSP than I was with the original library, and I don't see where the latter still has advantages.
> 
> The thing with velocity layers is being misunderstood and/or misreported. The standard sus patch of course now has less dynamic layers (because in the old library it was exorbitant to the point of absurdity) and working with it is now easier. It doesn't feature the softest of dynamics - not because the library doesn't offer them, but because they come in separate patches. The idea is to use them according to the musical context, or to create your own crossfades in the Synchron Player the way you need them.
> 
> ...


I do not find that the number of velocity layers in SyS1 to be absurd at all, and I do find that the number of velocity layers in SSP to be way too few. It’s more happy or happier not more happier, Jimmbuckaroo 😉


----------



## JTB (Nov 2, 2020)

For slow melodic music I would recommend getting the extra mics. I got the full library mainly for the 'Back mic second row of ensemble'. I think it adds some more definition. But I am really liking the surround setups so far. 

As far as dynamic layers go, I personally am not missing them in the slightest. I have had to use expression a little more but with this many articulations and mics, any more layers would have blown this library out to 500+GB and probably 1000 euros. So it was a trade off for more articulations but I think VSL got it right.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> It’s more happy or happier not more happier, Jimmbuckaroo 😉



You will pay for correcting me like that!


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> You will pay for correcting me like that!


Actually, that I took the time to teach you in a nice way means YOU OWE ME!! I could have let you look dumb forever and I did not. So... YOU'RE WELCOME!! Don't be an unappreciative person.


----------



## hazza (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks for the input guys, appreciated. Tbh I would rather not have to buy 2 and return 1 so if SSP velocity layers or any other shortcoming is not a deal breaker I am inclined towards that.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> Actually, that I took the time to teach you in a nice way means *YOU OWN ME!! * I could have let you look dumb forever and I did not. So... YOU'RE WELCOME!! Don't be an unappreciative person.



ooops Jon LOL. What's Jimmy gonna do with his new acquisition then....


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> Actually, that I took the time to teach you in a nice way means YOU OWN ME!! I could have let you look dumb forever and I did not. So... YOU'RE WELCOME!! Don't be an unappreciative person.



For posterity, before he realizes the typo. Haha.


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Lol!!! I see, I see lmao!!!! Nicely done!! Gotta love Smart type, baby 🍼


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

mikeh-375 said:


> ooops Jon LOL. What's Jimmy gonna do with his new acquisition then....


Lmfao 🤪


----------



## richhickey (Nov 2, 2020)

hazza said:


> So it's offer deadline crunch time today.
> 
> Synchron Strings Pro demos sound lovey, but I'm reading opinions from some that they still prefer Sychron Strings 1. Could anyone summarise the pros/cons of each? Does the lack of velocity layers in SSP matter? I write generally slow-paced expressive stuff, so dynamic realism and quality of tone is paramount (although spiccs, staccs and repeating loure patches will certainly get some use).
> 
> ...



If "dynamic realism and quality of tone is paramount" then SS1 is clearly better IMO. It is the only library I own (I own most - OT, SF, LASS ,AI, CH et al) with credible dynamics throughout the range where moving through them expressively doesn't sound like turning a volume knob. LASS is also capable at this. Most others do not do this well in the least. It is one of the few libraries with longs articulate enough to credibly do connected rebowed lines (i.e. _not_ fingered legato), something quite common in string music, poorly satisfied by legatos or suck-suck-suck slow-onset longs. Etc. It is a fantastic, if incomplete, library.

I have both SS1 and SSP and if I could only have one it would be SS1 for sure. If however you are considering and could afford SSP Full, you are better off with both (for a full articulation set) than full of one, also IMO. To do that, buy SS1 first and upgrade to SSP.


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

richhickey said:


> If "dynamic realism and quality of tone is paramount" then SS1 is clearly better IMO. It is the only library I own (I own most - OT, SF, LASS ,AI, CH et al) with credible dynamics throughout the range where moving through them expressively doesn't sound like turning a volume knob. LASS is also capable at this. Most others do not do this well in the least. It is one of the few libraries with longs articulate enough to credibly do connected rebowed lines (i.e. _not_ fingered legato), something quite common in string music, poorly satisfied by legatos or suck-suck-suck slow-onset longs. Etc. It is a fantastic, if incomplete, library.
> 
> I have both SS1 and SSP and if I could only have one it would be SS1 for sure. If however you are considering and could afford SSP Full, you are better off with both (for a full articulation set) than full of one, also IMO. To do that, buy SS1 first and upgrade to SSP.


Well said, I concur.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> Lol!!! I see, I see lmao!!!! Nicely done!! Gotta love Smart type, baby 🍼



See, I told you! Payday, mofo


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> See, I told you! Payday, mofo


Lol 😆 You still OWE me!!


----------



## hazza (Nov 2, 2020)

richhickey said:


> I have both SS1 and SSP and if I could only have one it would be SS1 for sure. If however you are considering and could afford SSP Full, you are better off with both (for a full articulation set) than full of one, also IMO. To do that, buy SS1 first and upgrade to SSP.


OK thanks, this decision is getting harder! So there's enough different strengths in each to make it worth while getting both? And given the choice of one Full SS1/SSP vs Standard SS1+SSP, you'd pick the latter?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 2, 2020)

I don't have SS1, but I find the tone and programming of SSP to be very good so far (and the tone is malleable via the mic presets and eq). I personally think a ton of dynamic layers in strings are overrated vs. something like brass, so I don't find it a problem with SSP. YMMV.


----------



## richhickey (Nov 2, 2020)

hazza said:


> OK thanks, this decision is getting harder! So there's enough different strengths in each to make it worth while getting both? And given the choice of one Full SS1/SSP vs Standard SS1+SSP, you'd pick the latter?



Yup. SS1 is also on sale and the upgrade is inexpensive (you can see both in the same cart BTW). I think the combo can't be beat at that price. More mics are _all_ that distinguishes Full. Mics are nice, but more a mixing/finishing thing. They don't let you create music any differently.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 6, 2020)

Oh, I fell in love with the Espressivo P Legato...
What a wonderful library. Thanks VSL!


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Oh, I fell in love with the Espressivo P Legato...


Yes, definitely one of my most loved articulations in there as well!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 6, 2020)

How are folks utilizing "legato agile" patches? Are you keyswitching to it for specific passages or trying to use auto-speed to switch into it (which seems to cause some unnatural bumps for me / volume differences)? I'm trying to set up custom patches to fit my workflow - love how flexible the Synchron player is! Also all the attack and release variations - this library is super flexible!

I like to use single tracks per instruments and want to use Logic's articulation IDs to switch between the main sections (prefer to use CCs to switch between further elements vs. key switches in the MIDI editor). Any tips would be great!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 6, 2020)

Also is there a way to use velocities to control volume for shorts but then use velocity to control attacks for other patches within the same instance? It seems like once I assign one dimension controller to a specific column, it removes the velocity control from the shorts and similarly if I assign one CC or speed to a particular dimension (like Type), then every other patch has Type controlled by that same dimension.


----------



## ptram (Nov 8, 2020)

While I'm happy with the older VI strings libraries + MIR, I also would like very much this new library to match the BBO ones. Having the dynamic arcs, time-stretching, matching articulations, placement and reverb ready, would be a great help to speed composition and waste less time in setting things up.

Not having a lot of money to spend in music tools at the moment, I would go for the Standard version. All considered, I usually choose a Decca preset as the basis of my sound with the BBOs.

However, I'm also tempted by the new strings in the BBO series. One can purchase them, and save nearly the same amount when purchasing SSP. My idea is to only purchase the BBO section(s) where the additional microphones are more important to shape the sound, and then get SSP Standard for all the sections with the base mic set.

Which of the sections do you think would gain more, with the additional mics? I would consider Violins I essential, to get more body with the Back mics and the High mics, and more depth with the Surround mics. Which other of them would benefit more? Maybe cellos?

Paolo


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 8, 2020)

If I’m not very much mistaken, the new BBO string libraries are taken directly from Synchron Strings Pro, so if you purchased it - it would make the newly released BBO libraries completely redundant to you.


----------



## ptram (Nov 8, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> If I’m not very much mistaken, the new BBO string libraries are taken directly from Synchron Strings Pro, so if you purchased it - it would make the newly released BBO libraries completely redundant to you.



Nope, since I would have the following in my arsenal:

- Synchron Strings Pro Standard
- BBO Violins I Full

The core of my strings would be the Standard SSP, but with passages where the additional Full mics are important performed by the BBO library.

Am I not the smartest of the dumbest boys? 

Paolo


----------



## AndyP (Nov 8, 2020)

ptram said:


> Nope, since I would have the following in my arsenal:
> 
> - Synchron Strings Pro Standard
> - BBO Violins I Full
> ...


The extra mics are indeed a good point if you, like me, have the standard library.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 8, 2020)

Ah, I misread your post....

you’ll have to limit your use of articulations though....which on 1st violins is exactly where I’d least want to do that.....


----------



## Ben (Nov 22, 2020)

Reminder: The intro sale ends tomorrow before 12:00 CET, so go get your license!


----------



## AndyP (Nov 27, 2020)

Ben said:


> Reminder: The intro sale ends tomorrow before 12:00 CET, so go get your license!


Hi, Ben,

did you ever think about automatically copying the names of the patches of the Synchron Libraries into the channels of the patches in VEP?
This would make the creation of instances much faster. 

This question has been buzzing around in my head for quite some time.


----------



## Ben (Nov 27, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Hi, Ben,
> 
> did you ever think about automatically copying the names of the patches of the Synchron Libraries into the channels of the patches in VEP?
> This would make the creation of instances much faster.
> ...


Feel freee to drop us a mail via [email protected]
We gladly collect user feedback and put it on a wishlist.


----------



## ptram (Jul 1, 2021)

I can't find a dedicated thread out of the Commercial section, so I hope this will not start a debate not pertaining to this area. In case, let's start a new thread.

In a different discussion, @Pixelpoet1985 reported about a very interesting project recorded in Synchron Stage (https://www.extrememusic.com/albums/2871). In his opinion, Synchron Strings Pro don't sound like those pieces.

I think, on the contrary, that they sound the same. Only, those steams include a lot more room than you can hear in VSL demos, and even in most of the presets. Everything is farther and wider than in the typical setup we composers use while writing, usually preferring a more on-our-face mix.

What do you think?

Paolo


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Jul 1, 2021)

ptram said:


> I can't find a dedicated thread out of the Commercial section, so I hope this will not start a debate not pertaining to this area. In case, let's start a new thread.
> 
> In a different discussion, @Pixelpoet1985 reported about a very interesting project recorded in Synchron Stage (https://www.extrememusic.com/albums/2871). In his opinion, Synchron Strings Pro don't sound like those pieces.
> 
> ...


Maybe I should have clarified a bit. The shorts sound quite the same, I primarily meant the legato. 😉 

And as said several times, I‘m not a fan of any of the presets. Maybe it has something to do with the legato, too. But I don‘t want to bring this topic back up.


----------

